
What’s new in Safari 6? Offline reading, Do Not Track and Smart Search - ledlauzis
http://printscreenmac.info/whats-new-in-safari-6/
======
derekprior
Huh? A bulleted list of release notes with a pot shot at Safari and some
mighty large leaps of faith.

"Since most Mac users use Google Chrome as their primary browsers (sic)..." --
Oh really? I'd be surprised by this. Do you have numbers to back it up? I'm
guessing most Mac users just use the default browser.

"Safari for Mac is just like IE for Windows, it is only used to access the web
for the first time to download Google Chrome." -- I don't even... no.

"While it is a bit better than IE it still sucks and needs to be replaced
ASAP." -- News to me. I use Safari every day. I've considered chrome and do
tend to use it for development, but Safari is my default. It certainly doesn't
suck and doesn't need to be replaced at all.

~~~
dazzawazza
I agree, I use safari every day across three macs. Never seen a need to move
to chrome which I do have installed. Safari just has better integration in to
the mac eco system and is very capable.

Comparing Safari to IE shows the authors bias IMHO.

------
efsavage
They also dropped the Windows port.

This seems like a bad move to me, as it makes it more
difficult/expensive/impossible for 80+% of developers to test pages on the
default Mac browser, which means there will be less testing. Luckily Chrome
currently serves as a decent proxy for Safari, but if they diverge this could
become a pain point for OS X users.

